

Twitter complaints: Companies respond more quickly - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/consumer/24149289

======
zebra
Spread this knowledge and soon all companies will transform their email
answering teams into twitter teams. This will improve the quality of their
customer services.

------
wslh
I always start important complaints by Twitter for this reason. It seem also
like the support teams talk at a higher executive level in the company.

~~~
thirsteh
When it's public it becomes PR instead of "just customer service."

